# Has anybody conceived after laparoscopy for severe endometriosis



## so broody

hello, i have severe endometriosis. My ovaries are fused to my uterus and bowel and i'm having a laparoscopy next week. I would love to hear any success stories to give me a boost. We have been trying for 4 yrs. Thanks


----------



## Evon47

Hi so broody, I had a lap few months ago and still not pregnant. I too have severe endo. Although my symptoms has improved a lot after the lap, I am still not pregnant. I am still ttc for no 1 so u r so lucky to have a beautiful boy. I just posted a thread for all endo ladies to buddy up so please be my buddy. If u want more info re lap please don hesitate to ask. Baby dust to u


----------



## so broody

thankyou Evon, i am very lucky to have my son, and he came along as a suprise when i wasn't even trying. i so want another, but my insides are in such a mess. I hope you get your BFP really soon. Have you tried accupucture or chinese herbs, i'm going to give them a go, as i'm willing to try anything to get a BFP xx


----------



## Evon47

Hi broody, I so understand your feeling. It's ironic that I have spent most of my life tring not to get pregnant and if I knew I had this rotten condition, I won't even bother with those contraceptions! Anyway, I had tried accupunture now for the past 6 months or so still no luck. I am thinking of trying this herb supplements called endo clear and fertil plus. Have u heard of them? Like u, I will try anything at this stage now to have a baby....It will b a harsh Christmas for me if I am still not pregnant then.....


----------



## so broody

Hi Evon, no I haven't heard of them, I am just starting to look into other things that I can try. I really hope u do get a BFP for xmas, you never know, you may well get one. Give your body a little more time. Have you ever had clomid? I'm hoping my doc puts me back on them after my lap to increase my chances xx


----------



## Evon47

Yeah, originally the consultant said she will let me try clomid after 3 months but then I asked her if I am ovulating and clomid is going to make endo worse then what is the purpose? But I am not sure now whether clomid can help produce a more quality egg aas endo does reduce the quality of the egg....so I dunno really. R u ovulating on your own at the moment?


----------



## sugarpuff

hi, i had a laparoscopy (which turned into a laparotomy) to remove severe endo (plus large endometrioma). we had been ttc for two years and my dh also had pretty poor sperm (9 million plus rubbish morphology and motility). the second cycle after the surgery i was given letrozole and got pregnant tha cycle (which produced my beautiful daughter :) )

xx


----------



## Evon47

Hi sugar puff, thanks for your successful story! Just wondering the reason to start Letrozole right after the lap. Did u ovulate on ur own b4 that or the doc thinks it will increase ur chances of conceiving even though u r ov on ur own? I am tempted now to ask my doc about it.


----------



## sugarpuff

i always ov'd on my own and pre lap (pre endo diagnosis) i had done a few cycles of clomid. they decided to try me on letrozole after surgery as i was waiting to start ivf and he thought that we may as well try it in the meantime ! so glad he did !


----------



## so broody

Evon47 said:


> Yeah, originally the consultant said she will let me try clomid after 3 months but then I asked her if I am ovulating and clomid is going to make endo worse then what is the purpose? But I am not sure now whether clomid can help produce a more quality egg aas endo does reduce the quality of the egg....so I dunno really. R u ovulating on your own at the moment?



Hi Evon, i personally had clomid for 5 months, after they diagnosed PCOS. Whilst on it, i had alot of pain in my ovaries, and had a feeling that something else was wrong. the doc scanned me and saw the endometriomas on ultrasound and booked me straight in for a laparoscopy the next month. I had the first laparoscopy in July, but it was more a diagnostic lap to find out what was going on. I have been on zoladex since that last lap, and have my second one this month on the 22nd. I'm hoping it makes a difference, and that i can start ttc straight away. I was having periods every month, but the FS didnt think i was ovulating properly hence the clomid. She said she will see how my cycle is after the lap, to see if i need more clomid. I just hope everything goes ok in the lap, so i can resume buisness again lol xx


----------



## so broody

sugarpuff said:


> hi, i had a laparoscopy (which turned into a laparotomy) to remove severe endo (plus large endometrioma). we had been ttc for two years and my dh also had pretty poor sperm (9 million plus rubbish morphology and motility). the second cycle after the surgery i was given letrozole and got pregnant tha cycle (which produced my beautiful daughter :) )
> 
> xx



Hi sugarpuff, thankyou so much for replying, your daughter is beautiful. I bet you are over the moon. I haven't heard of letrozole before, is that another ovary stimulant?. Did you have any organs fused together or was it just the endometriomas? again thankyou for the reply, it gives us ladies some hope xx


----------



## Evon47

sugarpuff said:


> hi, i had a laparoscopy (which turned into a laparotomy) to remove severe endo (plus large endometrioma). we had been ttc for two years and my dh also had pretty poor sperm (9 million plus rubbish morphology and motility). the second cycle after the surgery i was given letrozole and got pregnant tha cycle (which produced my beautiful daughter :) )
> 
> xx

that actually makes sense. I am going to contact my doc to refer me on to another consultant who has experience in prescribing letrozole. might as well try it before IVF. 

Broody, my lap experience was not too bad. The only unpleasant feeling was constant nausea for about few days and afterwards just lack of energy for about a week or so. My period though was late for 2 weeks. I didn't get Zoladex afterwards because I really want to tic straight away. When I went for my post op f/up the consultant said that my ovaries was tucked behind the tubes! What a horrible disease!!!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## sugarpuff

so broody said:


> sugarpuff said:
> 
> 
> hi, i had a laparoscopy (which turned into a laparotomy) to remove severe endo (plus large endometrioma). we had been ttc for two years and my dh also had pretty poor sperm (9 million plus rubbish morphology and motility). the second cycle after the surgery i was given letrozole and got pregnant tha cycle (which produced my beautiful daughter :) )
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sugarpuff, thankyou so much for replying, your daughter is beautiful. I bet you are over the moon. I haven't heard of letrozole before, is that another ovary stimulant?. Did you have any organs fused together or was it just the endometriomas? again thankyou for the reply, it gives us ladies some hope xxClick to expand...

my uterus and bowel were stuck together and both ovaries had a lot of deposits plus a lot of other adhesions but i forget where they said they were, plus a 6x6cm endometrioma (coincidentally it was the ovary that had the cystectomy that produced the follicle that created my daughter)


----------



## so broody

wow sugarpuff, that is amazing. Well thanks so much, because you have now given me that extra bit of hope. It just goes to show you, that the human body can take such a battering, and still produce a miracle.

Evon, you are right, it is such a horrible disease and so painful and draining too. its awful as it is like an invisible disease, as you seem normal, but the pain is unbearable, all we can do, is hope they eventually find a cure for it. I think i will also talk to my doc re leprozale, i have got my pre op on thursday, its getting closer now, then the dreaded bowel prep lol. I cant wait for it to all be over so i can get on with ttc x


----------



## so broody

Evon, did they manage to separate your ovaries successfully, or will you need another lap? i'm hoping that they can seperate mine and put everything back where it should be. The FS did say last time that my tubes and uterus looked ok, so fingers crossed


----------



## Evon47

hi broody, I have just call the consultant but she said she needs to refer me on...hopefully not too long now. The receptionist is very impatient with me which is not good. Hope the new consultant has a better secretary...Anyway, I think the consultant said that she did separated my ovaries. She did rescan me 6 weeks after the op and laughed out loud at how normal it looks compared to before! :O I didn;t think that was supposed to be funny...I wish you all the best with the lap! Don't worry too much about it just make sure you get lots and lots of TLC afterwards!;) My AF just arrived this am...so here I am now onto cycle no 21!


----------



## so broody

Evon47 said:


> hi broody, I have just call the consultant but she said she needs to refer me on...hopefully not too long now. The receptionist is very impatient with me which is not good. Hope the new consultant has a better secretary...Anyway, I think the consultant said that she did separated my ovaries. She did rescan me 6 weeks after the op and laughed out loud at how normal it looks compared to before! :O I didn;t think that was supposed to be funny...I wish you all the best with the lap! Don't worry too much about it just make sure you get lots and lots of TLC afterwards!;) My AF just arrived this am...so here I am now onto cycle no 21!

Thankyou hun. In a weird way, I'm looking forwards to it, to at least be out of pain and hopefully conceive. I hope you get referred soon and don't have to wait for too long, it drags and drags waiting for appointments doesn't it. I know what u mean about secretarys being rude, but I bet none of them suffer with endometriosis, because they would understand our pain if they did. I can't believe the consultant laughed, its really not a laughing matter for you and all you are going through. Fingers crossed your new consultant with have some better answers for you, and you never know this may be your month if you have got your AF. I will keep my fingers crossed for you hun X


----------



## Chaz197

Hi I'm 30 & married and was diagnosed with severe endo a week ago. Had no symptoms until this pain thought it was my appendix. Chocolate cyst removed during lap as well as some endo elsewhere. I have no children :-( but was going to start this year. Doc wants to put me on Zoladex for 6 months now and then have HGS another Lap to access tubal damage- apparently too swollen to see in lap just gone.
Feel angry , confused - cant face anyone. What does Zoladex do does anyone know? I know it stops my cycle but don't get why that's help. Has been good to read some success stories really hope I can be one.


----------



## Armywife84

Apparently, Zoladex decreases the production of estrogen in return will slow down the growth of your endo. It puts your body in a pregnancy like state with no AF. 

I was recently diagnosed with endo 2 weeks ago. I'm very surprised because I have no symptoms even to suggest I have it. This Wed I'll know more of what stage it is.

Right now, I'm around the ovulation window so hopefully at the end month I'll have some good news. Then again, we also have MF to deal with.


----------



## Anne24

Hi not sure if i am posting in the right forum.I have my HSG report that says the right fallopian tube is normal in course and caliber.However no spillage is seen. Does this mean it is blocked at the fimbraeil (excuse my spelling) end? My left tube is not see-consistent with cornual block. Can any one tell me the chances of opening them with laporascopy? Thanks in advance.


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi Ladies,
Can I join you all. I had a lap this week to remove an ovarian cyst and they found 1 large and 1 small endometrioma, severe endometriosis (all fused to pelvic wall) and a blocked right tube. Ive been told if Im not pregnant in 6 months, IVF will be my only option.
Em xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Oh Em, that story sounds so much like mine. We had been trying 2 years before we went to the docs & they did an ultrasound & found a cyst, upon removing it they saw severe endo, with my ovaries stuck to my pelvic wall! They removed all that & it was on the next cycle that we got pg.

Now I'm paranoid that it's all going to go wrong as my OH has :spermy: problems too & the odds of us concieving naturally was v v small anyway so this feels like our 1 chance!

Anyway, get :sex: this month it could work for you too :thumbup:

xx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Aww Lisa I'm so glad you got your BFP, hope it's a sticky one for you. I'm more frustrated coz we arent TTC at the mo coz I'm not well enough, and I'm worried I'm missing valuable time 
Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Aww Lisa I'm so glad you got your BFP, hope it's a sticky one for you. I'm more frustrated coz we arent TTC at the mo coz I'm not well enough, and I'm worried I'm missing valuable time 
Em xxx


----------



## Lisa40

Awww I know how you feel, I had my op on CD 3 and we :sex: on CD12, only the once as it was quite painful but TMI alert, we did it from behind and gently so that it didn't intefere with my stitches :haha:

I'd jst read that after the op some women were more fertile & we didn't want to let the opportunity go, I'm glad we did now but if we hadn't got pg then I'm sure I'd think differently. You just have to do what you feel is best for you.

What CD did you have the op on?

Good luck whatever you decide :thumbup: :dust:

xx


----------



## Evon47

Hi Emily, I had my lap and dye 7 months ago for severe endo now and unfortunately, still not pregnant. I have been referred to IVF. I am just waiting for AF to arrive and then I can start. I hope you are luckier than me.


----------



## Armywife84

AF is due tomorrow for me. I haven't bothered testing as I can feel she's coming. Nope not pregnant this cycle. Maybe next. :shrug:


----------



## xx Emily xx

I had op on cd 14 so just waiting on af, my cycle can be anything from 28-35 days so who knows when she'll show! 
Em xxx


----------



## Lisa40

well hopefully you'll feel better by next cycle & you can see if it works for you then :thumbup:

will keep everything crossed for you.

& don't give up hope Armywife, I didn't test until I was 5 days late as I was so sure I wasn't pg, nothing felt any different and we'd only done it the once! will keep everything crossed for you too :thumbup:

:dust:

xx


----------



## so broody

Hi girls, i havent been on here a while as ive been out of action for 11 mths, i was on zoladex from last june till january and had my op in november which removed loads of endo. I have patiently been waiting for my cycle to come back after the zoladex,and it finally arrived 2 weeks ago yay lol, i was suprised that i wasnt really in any pain from it, which i hope will last. So well, now i am back to square 1 again, all the blood tests to see if im ovulating etc, but i am hoping it will all be good news. How are you all? have any of you had any success yet? x


----------



## dinky

Hi i had a lap done in july 09 which showed i had endo and pcos. My. Was also fused to my uterus and things had to be put back in there correct position. In feb 10 i concieved my little girl after 7 years of trying! I know the kap helped. I have been trying for number 2 now for 10 months with no success, so im having another lap done so hopefully ill be able to get pregnant again! X


----------



## jcr1988

I'm almost positive I have endo, I go to dr next month. I'll be relieved to know and to do something about it. I'm defiantly scared tho, I wanna be a mom more then anything and the last 10 months of trying have really taken its toll on me emotionaly! I'm shocked it wasn't caught onto quicker by a dr considering I've been saying for 10 years that the menstrual pain is unbearable! I thought maybe the pain was normal but 4 months ago a friend told me it wasn't and to look into it.


----------



## sweetsvg

will i can share my story i didn't have endo but i had a lap done for severe scaring in my tubes both was blocked,i had the lap done in 2010,i was irregular after the lap i had regular periods,i was not trying for a few year i was using protection,i started to try in february not trying but not preventing and having fun with out the stress of worrying too much and i pray every day and night thatg god grant me one of his most precious gift one day.i got my bfp on saturday and by monday did blood work i am pregnant.dont give up hope no mater what and have fun while making love don't let it be all about making kids and your body will be more relax .best of luck and it can happen.


----------



## Chaz197

xx Emily xx said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Can I join you all. I had a lap this week to remove an ovarian cyst and they found 1 large and 1 small endometrioma, severe endometriosis (all fused to pelvic wall) and a blocked right tube. Ive been told if Im not pregnant in 6 months, IVF will be my only option.
> Em xxx

Haven't logged in for ages, just finished my course of Zoladex and have surgery end of August whereby I guess I'll find out if any damage to my tubes :(
Wondered how you were doring xxEmilyxx? Your situation seems quite similar to mine. baby dust to you x


----------



## xx Emily xx

Heya

No luck yet, af arrived again yesterday. We are nrly 5 months post op now :(

I've been referred to the fertility clinic but they messed up the referral process so still waiting for an appointment letter.

Started to get a few pains in ovaries again bu nothing's as bad as pre op yet. M rapidly losing hope though.

Em xxx


----------



## tlm

Hi ladies! I had a lap and hysteroscopy in March of this year, doctor removed 2 fibroids and stage 3 endo. Since then we have had 4 iui's with clomid and Ovidrel trigger, no luck yet! I have added progesterone supps this cycle and last as I have been spotting pre AF for almost 2 years now. The supplements helped last cycle so I'm praying it does the trick! We will be moving onto ivf within the next 2 cycles if this doesn't take, I am currently 9dpiui #4. 

Any more updates??


----------



## xx Emily xx

Oooh how have you got on with your supplements? How do you take them? I've just found out I've got low progesterone and have been spotting pre-Af for years too!

Em xxx


----------



## tlm

Emily, I think the supplements did the trick!! Last cycle was the first one in almost 2 years that I didn't spot before AF! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Ready4number2

I had a Lap 3 weeks ago for endo and found out that I also have PCOS. I have been told that metformin might help me to get PG but I am nervous that it wont happen...


----------



## xx Emily xx

tlm said:


> Emily, I think the supplements did the trick!! Last cycle was the first one in almost 2 years that I didn't spot before AF!
> 
> Good luck!!

Are they tablet supplements?

Em xxx


----------



## tlm

Em, they are tablets (capsules if some kind, I think!) and you can take them orally or vaginally. I take mine at bedtime vaginally. Apparently taking them vaginally you don't have as many side effects because it doesn't get absorbed into your blood stream. :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

Is it as effective taking them as a pessary rather than orally? I'm still waiting on my appointment letter coming through. Hope it's soon
Em xxx


----------



## tlm

I believe they are just effective! And I heard that taking them vaginally is better for spotting, which is why I am taking them!!


----------

